# Classic Albums concerts - ACDC back in Black



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw this show in Fredericton last night thanks to a friend of mine. Thanks Paul!

We were a bit surprised to not see any Marshalls on stage when we took our seats. Also a bit surprised they had 3 guitarists in the band. 

Excellent guitar tones all night! One guitarist had exceptional tones to my ear. He had a home made looking combo on the floor, and his tone was ripping all night. I later found out that his name is Dom Polito, and the amp is custom made by someone in Montreal, based on a JCM800. 

The band was great. Everything very solid, tight, and the crowd loved the show. The mix was great. Loud, but clear. 

Has anyone seen any of their other shows? They announced that upcoming shows are LZ III, Sgt Pepper and Doors - LA Woman.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I've heard the ads on radio...here is their site...plus videos...

http://classicalbumslive.com/calwordpress/

http://classicalbumslive.com/calwordpress/?page_id=13

Check out how they recreate the middle section of "Whole Lotta Love" by Zeppelin...live !!!...

[video=youtube;5TFzRaHsqWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TFzRaHsqWE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Theremin correct? Lots of practice to get that down I'd guess.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen the Zep II concert and Dark Side of the Moon. Both were outstanding. I'm looking forward to AC/DC this fall. Don't know where they found the chic to do Great Gig in the Sky but she was just incredible.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Upcoming schedule looks good

04/10/11 Back in Black Imperial Theatre Saint John, NB 
04/13/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon Cowichan Theatre Duncan , BC 
04/14/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon Max Cameron Theatre Powell River, BC 
04/15/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon University of Victoria / Farquhar Auditorium Victoria , BC 
04/16/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon The Act Arts Centre & Theatre Maple Ridge , BC 
04/16/11 Led Zeppelin IV Massey Hall Toronto, ON 
04/17/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon Centennial Theatre Centre North Vancouver , BC 
04/21/11 Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy Infinity Hall Norfolk, CT 
04/22/11 Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy New Jersey PAC Newark, NJ 
04/28/11 Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon Sanderson Centre PAC Brantford, ON 
05/19/11 Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy Rose Theatre Brampton, ON 
05/27/11 Led Zeppelin I Chrysler Theatre Windsor, ON 
06/09/11 Led Zeppelin - IV One World Theatre Austin , Texas 
06/11/11 Led Zeppelin - IV Miller Outdoor Theatre Houston, Texas 
06/18/11 Led Zeppelin - IV Hard Rock Live Orlando Orlando, FL 
06/29/11 Fleetwood Mac - Rumours Charels W. Stockey Centre PAC Parry Sound , ON 
06/30/11 Fleetwood Mac - Rumours Algonquin Theatre Huntsville , Ontario


----------

